# How many ...



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Today I am in a funk.
Not enough me, to many dogs, to many sad stories, and today when I called the breeder of a nine month old I took in, they told me they don't care what happens after the dogs are purchased, and wished me luck.

So I thought it might help me out of the duldrums to hear how many dogs have been save, or assisted, so far this year by members of this board. Please include fosters, shelter adoptions, rescues, transports, volunteering, ect. 
I need to "feel the love" as the Oregon Humane Society would say. 

Your chance to share, and be acknowledged for all the good work the members of this board do.

I would love to see some numbers from the dedicated folks that post on the urgent board. 

: )


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We adopted Hexe a couple months ago. She came from a home where they neglected to feed her.
Everyone that meets her loves her. She is our little fire cracker. lol


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I adopted Toffee in April from another board member who DID care what happened to her puppies after they were sold. The original owners could no longer keep her and gave her back to the breeder. She only had her for a couple of days and then I took her in. So, no she wasn't in Urgent need of a home, no she wasn't in danger of being euthanized, but she was re-homed...with me!

She wasn't starved or abused, by any means, but she was terribly unsocialized and was definatley the Queen of her own little universe! She has now come to realize that * I* am the Queen of her little universe and she can be the Princess, unless my daughter is around..then she gets bumped down to Lady in Waiting! LOL


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have not been able to adopt this go round so far, so instead I made a cash donation toward vetting etc. I know money is needed with all the vet bills.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I adopted my boy in Feb from CraigsList. He had a good home, but was with two GSD's, both male and was pretty much the lowest ranking of the three. His former owner decided to rehome the two youngest and I got my pick. He was free on the condition that I had him neutered. 

My girl June 1st from PetFinder ad. She has issues, but every day is getting better







She was very thin when I brought her home but now I can't see her ribs any more. She is also unsocialized but we are working on that too. She was free on the condition that I had her spayed. 

I love them both with all my heart and can't imagine life without them.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We took Max in late last year from a non-kill shelter, but in a situation he might have just given up himself had he stayed too much longer. He was younger than we thought originally, basically he was on the street at 6-7 months old and then ended up in the shelter for 1-2 months until we found him. So far we have neutered him, had one hip operated on and have him on a shot program for severe allergies. He is a wonderful dog however and he has done his part to become an ambassador for the breed with the kids in the neighborhood.

We also helped the rescue we got Clover from with a transport and a temp foster for a young female who has now been placed in a wonderful home with another GSD that she has bonded very closely with. We were also able to do one leg of a transport through Chicago on the way to Wisconsin. 

Most of this is because I was pointed towards this board by a rescue in Ohio. I am very glad they did as I have found this board very beneficial and I love reading all the stories and getting advice on issues that arise.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I just placed my latest GSD foster, who was given the name "Major" by members of this board. He was pulled from a high kill animal control facility in Idaho Falls, Idaho.
And although she isn't a rescue, in just a couple of days I am welcoming a 9 year old retired breeding female/schutzhund competitor as my own dog. She is coming from a good breeder who wants her to be a well loved house dog in her golden years.
I know sometimes it seems like we are all just bailing water out of the sinking ocean liner with a soup can, but we are making a difference. 
Hang in there.
Sheilah


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I adopted Jazz this year, I found her on Petfinder at Frederick Animal control. She was 11 weeks old when I brought her home, was probably in the shelter 1 week. 

Where ever she originally came from she was previously owned by someone for no more than 2 weeks. Owner suddenly became sick and was hospitalized, not sure how long, maybe not sure if would recover so the surrendered her to the shelter. I had already failed at 2 adoption attempts (long story) and almost didn't take her home with me. (I wasn't 100% sure I could handle a puppy) I am so glad I did, she is the best ever even if she has since cost me 3 grand! I love her dearly.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting. 
As I sit here with three new dogs just from today, I am shaking my head thinking what the @@@@.

I have fostered 49 dogs so far this year. 44 of those have been adopted.
That makes me happy most days. Some days like today animal issues seem so overwhelming I want to give up, and run away from rescue.

I come to this board for insperation, yet some days I get depressed at the same time. We all work so hard, yet the urgent section is on constant overflow. Shelters and Owner pleas for help overwhelm my e-mail, and as of now I have 643 e-mails to reply to.

So today hearing all of the good stories will re-energize me, and push me out of the funk mood, and into the function mode.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

x 1,000,000,000.50


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Two of my crew are from a shelter "special needs" list. Both had been adopted and returned at least once before.









Klytie is an amazingly bright purebred sable shepherd one I would have been PROUD to have my kennel name on back when. She has the behavior of regurgitating her dinner several times before it finally stays down. Probably MegaE as I read more about it. She's given us such joy... Loves diving in the river for rocks... and yes 100% underwater to find 5lb rocks she prefers to the floatie things we throw for her.








Duke is a purebred white shepherd who had been in a pack of wild dogs for quite some time, and still reverts to a semi feral state under stress. He LOVES it here with my pack and has turned into a whirling dervish who talks up a storm and knocks you over in joyous greeting. 

Both are here for life. They sleep on the futon in the sitting area off the bedroom, unless Bev lets Klytie sneak up on the bed with her. Where there's love you can't find where you end and they begin as they're part of you.... wouldn't have it any other way...









Keep up the work... without the fosters without the rescues so many amazing dogs like Klytie and Duke would be written off as unadoptable and euthanized. It's cause of your part in the chain that they find the forever homes...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Over the past 2 1/2 years, I have brought home 6 GSDs. I try to do my part. At some point in the future, I will try for a 7th. I know only too well the heartbreak with rescue and adoptions. And it proves we are human and that we care, and sometimes you do get angry and despondent because there are people who don't care, and there are some who simply can't do anything for their situation. You do more than your share, and we will all aplaud you for that. Sadly, there have been, and will be some that will fall through the cracks, but you keep going. And people like myself, and many others on this board will give it our level best to pick up what you cannot carry.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We can not foster at this time, but we donate $$, medicine, supplies, transport, evals for the rescues in the area.

Everyone can do something.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

We got one of our dogs from Craig's list. She would have either ended up at a shelter, or in someones back yard from what the former owners have said. Our other one we adopted from a shelter, and he is the most loving, sweet, velcro dog I've ever seen... Even though the first few weeks were a bit trying, everyone has settled down and I don't regret for a second taking him and her in!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay, I am feeling better this morning.
I do not have people around me to vent to, or offer words of encouragment as they really do not understand why I do what I do. They just say quit.

It is so nice to have a place to let it all out. You all are like therapist!!

Off to work on four dogs that need help ASAP!!

: )


----------



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

We adopted our sweetie Zera from the local animal shelter in 09/06. She had been dumped by a "breeder". 

We adopted our wonderful boy Griff, aka "Goober", on April 11th of this year from a GSD rescue organization. He had also been dumped by a "breeder". 

And we just took in our first foster dog, "Buddy", on the 16th of this month. He had been beaten, mauled, and abused by his owners and their kids, until he finally bit a couple of them in self defense (good for him!). He's quickly healing both mentally and physically and is going to be a terrific dog also.

The other six dogs that my wife and I have had since we've known each other were also all rescues of one kind of another.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going tomorrow to pick up a new foster boy. He doesn't even have a name yet, poor thing. All I know is he's a young adult male who came in as a stray and is pretty underweight. 
Here's his "before" picture; I'm looking forward to some good "afters" in a few months.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

As some of you know, I just rescued ( my first ever) Booker nine days ago- boy time flies! It's been quite the experience so far and I'm looking forward to seeing who he becomes when the hormones are settled etc. from his neutering done 6/18. Lainey loves him and they get along so I know I made the right decision- even though I was really unsure that first couple of days. He is a big, gentle boy (bear?) who likes trying to jump up and hug me.


----------

